# Sony announces PS Vita TV



## air2004 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sony has just announced PlayStation Vita TV, a 6 x 10cm console and set-top box that connects to a TV. It's based on PS Vita hardware, and besides playing Vita, PSP, and PS1 games, also offers access to a range of entertainment services and PlayStation 4 cross-functionality. It will cost 9,480 yen, or around $95 excluding sales tax, and is out in Japan on November 14th. A separate bundle, including a DualShock 3 controller and 8GB memory card, will sell for 14,280 yen ($143).

Link
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/9/4710080/sony-ps-vita-tv


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 9, 2013)

I think its neat and having more options to get into gaming is fantastic. 

I like the under $100 price point and makes it a great deal. 

About the only downside I can see is that what the Vita needs right now is more software not more hardware. That being said perhaps this low price point will help Sony move some more hardware and get developers more interested?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2013)

PSVita TV a.k.a. "look developers, more models = more units sold! can we haz gaems for Vita now, pretty plz?"


----------



## rizzod (Sep 9, 2013)

Sony Does what Nintendon't. And Nintendo can really learn from this. They could EASILY make a Nintendo3DS/DS Cart Peripheral that connects to your Wii U, and that's it. But No, Iwata is so disconnected with fans and what they want these days.


----------



## GBA rocks (Sep 9, 2013)

hacked ps vita TV + 64gb memory stick + ps1 isos + HDMI out + dead silent (unlike ps3) + dualshock 3 wireless (unlike actual PS1 + PSIO sd card loader) = ultimate ps1 machine for HDMI TVs 

except for the lag introduced by ps1 emulation + LCD processing VS an actual ps1 + CRT


----------



## pasc (Sep 9, 2013)

rizzod said:


> Sony Does what Nintendon't. And Nintendo can really learn from this. They could EASILY make a Nintendo3DS/DS Cart Peripheral that connects to your Wii U, and that's it. But No, Iwata is so disconnected with fans and what they want these days.


 
What would this achieve again ?


----------



## reprep (Sep 9, 2013)

i want this. the slot for vita games has been shown, so i assume psp and ps1 games are psn only. till it is hacked, i will hold on to my psp go with tv out and dualshock 3 then.

if it uses normal vita firmware, ecfw can be installed which will make it an instant buy for me.

i really admire sony for doing this (making their latest handheld an affordable console). hope nintendo takes a lesson.


also for touchpad needing games, it would be great if a real vita can be used, achieving video out via the vita tv.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 9, 2013)

pasc said:


> What would this achieve again ?


 

I think he was being sarcastic? 

At least I hope he was... lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2013)

pasc said:


> What would this achieve again ?


I'm guessing it would be like connecting the GBA to the Gamecube in Four Swords.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 9, 2013)

So this is a vita basically without the screen that connects to a HDTV which supports PSP and PS1.  If there is any kind of upscaling going on with the PSP and PS1, id be all over this


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 9, 2013)

When Nintendo release a budget solution, it still has everything you need to play the games, wifi, motion controls, internal storage etc. It just lacks a 3D effect, a stereo speaker and a clamshell design.
When Sony release a budget solution, it lacks vital features necessary for the operation of a large selection of its games.

I mean come on, seriously? I sure there are certain advantages to the Vita TV as PSP or media services are concerned, but with the emergence of PPSSPP and dozens of other media solutions, what purpose does the PS Vita TV actually serve?


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> When Nintendo release a budget solution, it still has everything you need to play the games, wifi, motion controls, internal storage etc. It just lacks a 3D effect, a stereo speaker and a clamshell design.
> When Sony release a budget solution, it lacks vital features necessary for the operation of a large selection of its games.


I am going to point you towards the Wii Mini.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought that I would never, ever get a PSVita, then this...
Damn Sony, you got your shit together this year!


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 9, 2013)

Veho said:


> I am going to point you towards the Wii Mini.


Fair point, though we're discussing handheld systems here.

Sony also released the PSP E-1000 as you might recall, which lacked wifi.
Edit: What's more is that although the Wii Mini lacked wifi and an SD slot, it still had everything you needed to play multiplayer games locally.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> When Nintendo release a budget solution, it still has everything you need to play the games, wifi, motion controls, internal storage etc. It just lacks a 3D effect, a stereo speaker and a clamshell design.
> When Sony release a budget solution, it lacks vital features necessary for the operation of a large selection of its games.
> 
> I mean come on, seriously? I sure there are certain advantages to the Vita TV as PSP or media services are concerned, but with the emergence of PPSSPP and dozens of other media solutions, what purpose does the PS Vita TV actually serve?


 
Name me one other media service or solution that lets you play PS Vita games on your tv.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

rizzod said:


> Sony Does what Nintendon't. And Nintendo can really learn from this. They could EASILY make a Nintendo3DS/DS Cart Peripheral that connects to your Wii U, and that's it. But No, Iwata is so disconnected with fans and what they want these days.


 

Well, they did do this, but they called it the Gameboy Player.

Anyway, this is pretty neat. I'm not one for handhelds, but there quite a few PSP and PSV titles that I've been in interested over the years. Something like this is exactly what I've been waiting for. Portability is for chumps and chumpettes anyway.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 9, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Name me one other media service or solution that lets you play PS Vita games on your tv.


I'm not sure I see the point in doing so, if you forgo motion controls and touch sensors.
A PS Vita capture card mod does apparently exist.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-ps-vita-video-output-mod-review
What's more is that I might expect the PS4 to support a way to play Vita games on the big screen, using an actual Vita in communications. Didn't the PS3 have something like that with the PSP?


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> Fair point, though we're discussing handheld systems here.


PS Vita TV is a home console, so we're not.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 9, 2013)

Nintendo is going to release the 1DS in 3...2...1...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> I'm not sure I see the point in doing so, if you forgo motion controls and touch sensors.
> A PS Vita capture card mod does apparently exist.
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-ps-vita-video-output-mod-review
> What's more is that I might expect the PS4 to support a way to play Vita games on the big screen, using an actual Vita in communications. Didn't the PS3 have something like that with the PSP?


 
A mod doesn't count , strictly speaking emulators do not either as they are not official products. The PS4 is an unknown factor still. I know a few people who absolutely hate handhelds and would actually like an alternative option to be able to play portable games on their tv instead of a handheld through a cheap console type solution.

Really this is nothing new and there has always been a market for this type of thing, look at things like the super game boy and game boy player as an example.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

I feel like they missed a great opportunity here. They should have named it the "Playstation Affordable."


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 9, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> A mod doesn't count , strictly speaking emulators do not either as they are not official products. The PS4 is an unknown factor still. I know a few people who absolutely hate handhelds and would actually like an alternative option to be able to play portable games on their tv instead of a handheld through a cheap console type solution.
> 
> Really this is nothing new and there has always been a market for this type of thing, look at things like the super game boy and game boy player as an example.


You asked for a "solution to play Vita games on the TV", how does a mod not qualify?
If you mod a Wii to play burned games, is that not "a solution to play downloaded wii games"?

Anyhow, granted, emulators will not replace official hardware, people still will rather use a PSP or a Wii as opposed to PPSSPP or Dolphin.
And yes having an option to play portable games on a TV is a wonderful option, people always like those and there's always a market for it.
However once again, where the Super Game Boy and Game Boy Player were able to do everything you needed to play a game (except for special exceptions like games with special hardware), the PS Vita TV lacks the touch controls necessary to operate a good chunk of the games for the system? I'm not sure but I don't know about the status of anything motion based either, dunno if the Dualshock has that covered.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 9, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> You asked for a "solution to play Vita games on the TV", how does a mod not qualify?
> If you mod a Wii to play burned games, is that not "a solution to play downloaded wii games"?


 
Because like I said it isn't an official product/solution that is available to the masses, it is a niche thing that only a few people will do. It is the equivalent of saying SNES, N64, NES games etc don't need to be available on the 3DS eshop because a few modders out there can make portable N64, SNES and NES handhelds. 

Your wii analogy is irrelevant btw.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 9, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Because like I said it isn't an official product/solution that is available to the masses, it is a niche thing that only a few people will do. It is the equivalent of saying SNES, N64, NES games etc don't need to be available on the 3DS eshop because a few modders out there can make portable N64, SNES and NES handhelds.
> 
> Your wii analogy is irrelevant btw.


Fair enough, but you still just asked for a solution.

How is the wii analogy irrelevant, in what sense?

I don't disagree with the idea of playing handheld games on the big screen, heck that's a very serviceable idea.
But it's not worth it if you cannot play all of the games that system offers, it seems pointless when you don't know which games can be playable or not as the game might use the touch screen for a one-off instance, because it's assumed the Vita will never not have this feature.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 9, 2013)

Neat, people can play Vita games without buying a Vita.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 9, 2013)

I will be getting this on launch, it's only $99, it can play the physical titles I own plus the 5 digital titles already on my memory stick and I can play them on my HDTV.  There's the problem with the touch aspects but most games have the touch controls also mapped to the buttons.

RIP Ouya, you were dead on arrival and now you are a buried and forgotten memory.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 9, 2013)

The video for those of you who have yet to see.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 9, 2013)

rizzod said:


> Sony Does what Nintendon't. And Nintendo can really learn from this. They could EASILY make a Nintendo3DS/DS Cart Peripheral that connects to your Wii U, and that's it. But No, Iwata is so disconnected with fans and what they want these days.


Because, you know, they totally didn't already do this years ago, right? The Super Game Boy and Game Boy Player weren't actual things, right?

Here we go again... Nintendo releases something cool, and people forget about it (or even mock it) over the years. Then Sony releases something similar (sometimes years later) and people are like "DURR, Nintendo is so out of touch, why don't they do this??"

Back on topic though, I think I might actually grab this thing, eventually. There are a small number of Vita games that I do want to play, and while $200 on a Vita is a bit much for just those few games, $100 seems a reasonable price, at least for me.

Besides, playing PSP games on a big screen (without having to use an annoying cable) would be pretty cool.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 9, 2013)

This is pretty neat. I think I might buy this.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 9, 2013)

i think i might but this


----------



## McHaggis (Sep 9, 2013)

Sony, you should market some TVs with the PS Vita TV hardware built-in (or provide a slot for it in all your TVs).  It would almost certainly make me think about buying a Sony TV when I upgrade soon.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 9, 2013)

If you can download games directly from the device, I'm sold.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 9, 2013)

SmokeyTheDog said:


> This is the stupidest thing ever guess they are finally giving up on the Vita.......I have an expensive PS4 controller then i guess


Yeah, damn them for opening up the Vita to various types of gamers (stay at home, on the go, console preference, or handheld preferred), putting it at a realistic price point for a handheld turned into a small home console, and trying their damndest to keep the Vita selling. Stupid Sony, trying to make sure their product is successful. Who do they think they are?


----------



## thebsharp (Sep 9, 2013)

I like the idea, though, I would have preferred an HDMI out solution instead for the Vita. Here are my questions. We know that games that require touchscreen games won't be compatible. We know that PS3 dualshocks work with this. What happens when the PS4 comes around? The PS4 controller has a touchpad. The OUYA has a touchpad that makes certain android games/apps that require touch playable. Will the PS4's controller do something similar? Will it even be compatible at all?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 9, 2013)

I really like this PS Vita TV, I'm very inclined to buy one.



thebsharp said:


> I like the idea, though, I would have preferred an HDMI out solution instead for the Vita. Here are my questions. We know that games that require touchscreen games won't be compatible. We know that PS3 dualshocks work with this. What happens when the PS4 comes around? The PS4 controller has a touchpad. The OUYA has a touchpad that makes certain android games/apps that require touch playable. Will the PS4's controller do something similar? Will it even be compatible at all?


It is said that DS4 controller will allow some Vita games to be played. Sony will most likely add support of DS4 controller later on.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 9, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Really this is nothing new and there has always been a market for this type of thing, look at things like the super game boy and game boy player as an example.


I thought those bombed pretty hard? At least the GBP did, it's kinda rare to find nowadays, in fact.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 9, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> It is said that DS4 controller will allow some Vita games to be played. Sony will most likely add support of DS4 controller later on.


The trailer video shows a PS4 controller used with the PSVita TV as far as I can see. I'd imagine that'd be 100% compatible with touch based interactions or the hardware itself could compensate it with some kind of solution. We've seen that a ton of times (hardware/software emulate or compensate for a piece of hardware missing).

As a PSVita owner, I see this very much welcome. Some games honestly lack any kind of meanful touch input (P4G comes to mind straight away), quite a few games could easily work without touch (Uncharted: GA (puzzles and such aside)) and future games could make do with an updated SDK (if they haven't done this yet). Interesting side is still the PS4 compatibility. I'd imagine that kind of feature was welcome to any other console too, especially if it works without any hiccups!



raulpica said:


> I thought those bombed pretty hard? At least the GBP did, it's kinda rare to find nowadays, in fact.


That is very true. The only thing here making a difference compared to the previous adaptations is the now available online interface. Such a handheld compatible TV box is very impractical if you have only physical options available. Digital sales and network make it a lot more tempting for many, me among them.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

It's only $99.
I think I want it.


----------



## Radz (Sep 9, 2013)

If I were going to buy a PS Vita, this would probably be the way I'd do it.  Still, I'm not buying anything Vita unless I end up winning the lottery or something.  I am much happier with my 3DS and Wii U right now. 

Maybe I'll get a PS4 (and only because MS did such a horrible PR job with the XBone ordeal and trying to screw us all), but I'm staying away from Sony handhelds.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 9, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Sony, you should market some TVs with the PS Vita TV hardware built-in (or provide a slot for it in all your TVs). It would almost certainly make me think about buying a Sony TV when I upgrade soon.


 
They did that with the PS3 and guess how far that took'em. This device is small, very portable, very affordable and does what it's supposed to do - I have no complaints.

...can't wait to Remote Play games onto the PSVita Remote TV from my PS4 which is standing next to it instead of playing them on my PS4*. _;O;_


*Yes, I know it's supposed to be a multi-room type feature - shush! I'm making a funny here!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They did that with the PS3 and guess how far that took'em. This device is small, very portable, very affordable and does what it's supposed to do - I have no complaints.


They did?

I did recall seeing a Sony TV with PS2 built-in but not PS3.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 9, 2013)

Vita TV Ad: Plays all Vita games
*Checks Sony site*

..... Not all games

And u need to have a HD TV a dualshock 3 controller and the Vita card.
It kinda gets expensive then but i guess its still cheaper?

EDIT: Ohh wait, it didn't say all Vita games but still.... why wouldn't play all of them?


----------



## Forstride (Sep 9, 2013)

Why would anyone want to play handheld games on their TV?

This is the exact same shit as OUYA, and we all know how amazing that is.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 9, 2013)

Wait, hold on...

_"Outfitted with a PS Vita card slot, it also allows PS Vita TV owners to play Vita games on, well, their TV. __They don't even need a Vita—just Vita games, this PS Vita TV hardware, and a DualShock 3.__"_

You're saying this will let me play Vita titles with a dualshock, on my TV and it's only $100? Why would one need to buy a Vita, then? Sony can't be so stupid as to build a device that renders their struggling new handheld obsolete a year after launch, can they? Are Sony and Nintendo trying to out-stupid each other?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 9, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Why would anyone want to play handheld games on their TV?
> 
> This is the exact same shit as OUYA, and we all know how amazing that is.


 
I would love to play some Vita, PSP, and PS1 games on TV. Ouya does suck, but not for the same reason.



Vengenceonu said:


> Wait, hold on...
> 
> _"Outfitted with a PS Vita card slot, it also allows PS Vita TV owners to play Vita games on, well, their TV. __They don't even need a Vita—just Vita games, this PS Vita TV hardware, and a DualShock 3.__"_
> 
> You're saying this will let me play Vita titles with a dualshock, on my TV and it's only $100? Why would one need to buy a Vita, then? Sony can't be so stupid as to build a device that renders their struggling new handheld obsolete a year after launch, can they? Are Sony and Nintendo trying to out-stupid each other?


 
If you want portability, you still want to buy a portable Vita.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Wait, hold on...
> 
> _"Outfitted with a PS Vita card slot, it also allows PS Vita TV owners to play Vita games on, well, their TV. __They don't even need a Vita—just Vita games, this PS Vita TV hardware, and a DualShock 3.__"_
> 
> You're saying this will let me play Vita titles with a dualshock, on my TV and it's only $100? Why would one need to buy a Vita, then? Sony can't be so stupid as to build a device that renders their struggling new handheld obsolete a year after launch, can they? Are Sony and Nintendo trying to out-stupid each other?


 
IT HAS NO SCREEN
ITS NOT PORTABLE


----------



## Radz (Sep 9, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Vita TV Ad: Plays all Vita games
> *Checks Sony site*
> 
> ..... Not all games
> ...


The touchscreen/pad interfaces would be a problem for a DS3 controller.  Now, the DS4 might not have as many issues since it has a touchpad, but we'll have to see on that front.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Wait, hold on...
> 
> _"Outfitted with a PS Vita card slot, it also allows PS Vita TV owners to play Vita games on, well, their TV. __They don't even need a Vita—just Vita games, this PS Vita TV hardware, and a DualShock 3.__"_
> 
> You're saying this will let me play Vita titles with a dualshock, on my TV and it's only $100? Why would one need to buy a Vita, then? Sony can't be so stupid as to build a device that renders their struggling new handheld obsolete a year after launch, can they? Are Sony and Nintendo trying to out-stupid each other?


 
Can you take your PS Vita TV to work?
Can you take it to school?
How about that new restaurant that just opened up?


----------



## T-hug (Sep 9, 2013)

I think this is an interesting move by Sony. I wouldn't want one personally but the premise of playing Vita games on the Vita as well as the home TV is sure to attract some bigger devs to the platform.
This is obviously in anticipation of the rumored apple TV, amazon console and to rival the Ouya and GameStick.
I just wish Sony would let us boot into android so Vita would get great Video playback, PDF feaders and a good web browser as well as a ton of apps and games!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

Also, to the people who wanted a Vita + PS4 bundle. Here it is?
It's $500 together which is the same price as the Xbox One. It can also play PSP/Vita/PS1 games! Hope this thing takes off.


----------



## reprep (Sep 9, 2013)

about that ps4 streaming, i assume a dual shock 4 will be needed. or will dualshock 3 be compatible with at least some of ps4 games?

and if the dualshock 4 can be used for ps4, can it be also used for ps vita too for full touchpad controls?

also i wonder what the usb 2.0 port in the back will be used for.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Wait, hold on...
> 
> _"Outfitted with a PS Vita card slot, it also allows PS Vita TV owners to play Vita games on, well, their TV. __They don't even need a Vita—just Vita games, this PS Vita TV hardware, and a DualShock 3.__"_
> 
> You're saying this will let me play Vita titles with a dualshock, on my TV and it's only $100? Why would one need to buy a Vita, then? Sony can't be so stupid as to build a device that renders their struggling new handheld obsolete a year after launch, can they? Are Sony and Nintendo trying to out-stupid each other?


 
Steps to revive your never really alive handheld:
1) Present budget hardware that grants the ability to play most games in the customer's home using other, more profit minded devices to enable the experience (dual shock controller, Sony OPP [over-priced proprietary] Memory Card) and likely invite the fence-dwellers and frugal to sample the software along with a content streaming solution to reach for the Apple TV / Roku crowd.
2) Release slimmer, slightly more power conscious, cheaper handheld console which would look all the more enticing to those who want to take all of their VitaTV content with them on the go while only requiring the swapping of a Sony OPP memory card.
3) Further profits from all of those who see $100 worth of value in those previously mentioned features combined with the ability to play PS4 content on any HD TV in the home without having to drag the console with you.

There is no downside to this product.  People who intended to buy a Vita will still buy a Vita.  People who wouldn't have bought a Vita (like myself) will likely see some value in this product and could end up purchasing the handheld further on down the road should the television experience prove worthwhile.

Remember, the goal of hardware is to sell software...  This is a fairly effective means to do just that.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

Sony has a solution to the touch screen/rear touch pad issue. 
Apparently, they are working on a way to use the R3 and L3 buttons as a pointer for the touch screen. Seems like a good idea if executed right.


----------



## Oxybelis (Sep 9, 2013)

This is competitor to Apple TV, Google TV etc.

Main functions are streaming services and rumoured IPTV. But unlike competitors it can offer PS Vita games, PSP, PSX. Later with Gaikai: PS2, *PS3*. Plus you can use it for Remote Play of PS4.
Remember hardware in game business does not make money and usually sold at loss. It's all about selling games and services now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 9, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They did that with the PS3 and guess how far that took'em. This device is small, very portable, very affordable and does what it's supposed to do - I have no complaints.
> 
> ...can't wait to Remote Play games onto the PSVita Remote TV from my PS4 which is standing next to it instead of playing them on my PS4*. _;O;_
> 
> ...


Wait, what? There were PS3-equipped PS3s??


----------



## Etkar.H (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't wait to play Little Deviants on this thing....OH WAIT.


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2013)

Etkar.H said:


> I can't wait to play Little Deviants on this thing....OH WAIT.


 

Like anyone with a vague sense of taste would want to play Little Deviants


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

Etkar.H said:


> I can't wait to play Little Deviants on this thing....OH WAIT.


 
You're not missing much.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2013)

raulpica said:


> it's kinda rare to find nowadays, in fact.


 
Really?  I still have the gb player. 

I wish the Vita had a vid out as well.

Just like when I read the 2ds, I thought it was a joke made by a fan, but they are both good 
ideas.


----------



## GBA rocks (Sep 9, 2013)

If I were Sony and this PSV-TV was on the roadmap since the beginning, I wouldn't have put the 2 touch inputs in the PSV to begin with, to achieve 100% compatibility with the PSV-TV. 
For this gen they should have gone:

(PS vita + PSV-TV) vs (iPod Touch + appleTV)

and probably that's just what they're going for now. (does the PSV-TV support some form of Airplay with Xperia phones? if not, it should/will)


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 9, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Can you take your PS Vita TV to work? *Uh... yea i can but if im going to take a handheld to work, its gonna be my 3ds. *
> Can you take it to school?* Yea i can. Im my college people bring tv's and consoles to fuck around with between classes and play in the lunchroom.*
> How about that new restaurant that just opened up? *Why would you take a handheld when going out to eat period?*


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 9, 2013)

emigre said:


> Like anyone with a vague sense of taste would want to play Little Deviants


and what about Tearaway??


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu
Anyway, a $99 Vita TV is not going to kill off the Vita.
It can't even play all of Vita's games due to the touch support. Only thing this will do is increase the Vita's install base and bring in more developers.


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> and what about Tearaway??


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 9, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Vengenceonu
> Anyway, a $99 Vita TV is not going to kill off the Vita.
> It can't even play all of Vita's games due to the touch support. Only thing this will do is increase the Vita's install base and bring in more developers.


 
I know, but the point im making is people are acting like this is revolutionizing the vita in terms of selling consoles which its not. its just a nice add on.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably already stated, but shouldn't it come with the ps4 controller? Not much of the controller can be change at this point.


----------



## GBA rocks (Sep 9, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Probably already stated, but shouldn't it come with the ps4 controller? Not much of the controller can be change at this point.



or better, it should come with a ds3 at the 99$ price point instead of the 150$ bundle.
or at least just 129$.
Besides this, it's ds3-based to allow people to use the DS3s they already own, I guess.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 9, 2013)

This reminds me of the TG-16 and TurboDuo but in reverse... 

Had they launched this machine as the PS4 and kept direct game compatibility (giving developers access to two markets with one piece of software...) That could have been insanely interesting.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 9, 2013)

GameWinner said:


>


Nice, so it comes with a 8 GB memory card too. Truly a value pack.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Probably already stated, but shouldn't it come with the ps4 controller? Not much of the controller can be change at this point.


 
It's being released before the PS4, so that's probably why.

I mean, it'll still be Dualshock 4 compatible, and the PS3 controller will be more than enough for most titles on the handheld, so the wait shouldn't be a huge concern.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> I know, but the point im making is people are acting like this is revolutionizing the vita in terms of selling consoles which its not. its just a nice add on.


It is not an add-on.  It is completely autonomous of the Vita and the PS3/4...and at an attractive price-point to the curious.


----------



## Gagarin (Sep 10, 2013)

I wish there would be an UMD reader with it, and regular MicroSD card slot.
If hacked, this would be great.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 10, 2013)

Gagarin said:


> I wish there would be an UMD reader with it, and regular MicroSD card slot.
> If hacked, this would be great.


And a bluray drive...and a gba slot...and a juicer...
There are so many features missing from this.  Sony could have done much better...


----------



## VMM (Sep 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Because, you know, they totally didn't already do this years ago, right? The Super Game Boy and Game Boy Player weren't actual things, right?
> 
> Here we go again... Nintendo releases something cool, and people forget about it (or even mock it) over the years. Then Sony releases something similar (sometimes years later) and people are like "DURR, Nintendo is so out of touch, why don't they do this??"
> 
> ...


 

The real problem is:
Why don't they do it with DS/3DS games?

We had Super GameBoy and an acessory for Gamecube to play GBA games,
but there wasn't anything similar for N64(only playing pokémon trough transfer pak on Pokémon Stadium).

There was nothing similar for DS and Nintendo doesn't look interested in making something similar for 3DS.

Nintendo has been on the handheld market for way too long.
They could easily create a device specific for handheld games,
giving support for GB, GBC, GBA trough e-shop and DS and 3DS trough catridge.



GBA rocks said:


> or better, it should come with a ds3 at the 99$ price point instead of the 150$ bundle.
> or at least just 129$.
> 
> Besides this, it's ds3-based to allow people to use the DS3s they already own, I guess.




And how are you going to emulate touch imput on a DS3?


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 10, 2013)

In the specs sheet it says that the PSV-TV supports 480p. I wonder if Sony will release a SD cable just to get the attention of the really cheap crowd.


----------



## VMM (Sep 10, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Why would anyone want to play handheld games on their TV?
> 
> This is the exact same shit as OUYA, and we all know how amazing that is.


 

With this you'll have plenty of good titles to play with perfect compatibility.
What are you going to play on Oyua? Angry Birds? 
I don't even talk about emulators because in all honesty, Oyua is terrible for that.

Comparing this with Oyua is nonsense.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 10, 2013)

VMM said:


> The real problem is:
> Why don't they do it with DS/3DS games?
> 
> We had Super GameBoy and an acessory for Gamecube to play GBA games,
> ...


Until the Wii U came out, there just wasn't any viable solution for having a DS player on a home console. Cramming the two screens onto a 4:3 SDTV or 16:9 HD TV would've looked incredibly ugly, and having no touch input (the touch input in a lot of DS games seems a lot more extensive than on the Vita, from what I've seen) would've been a disaster. I mean, what were you going to to? emulate the stylus with the analog stick, or pick up a wiimote whenever you needed to use the touch screen? It would've been a mess.

Even with the Wii U, you have the problem of the two screens being completely separate rather than attached in a way so you can easily seem both at the same time. That wouldn't be a problem for most 3DS games, but tons of DS games use the "tall screen" layout where both screens together make one tall image, and that would be a disaster on the Wii U.

That said, the Wii U has been out for less than a year. Who knows, maybe Nintendo will develop something like that once they fix up the Wii U mess they're in. But I doubt it.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 10, 2013)

VMM said:


> With this you'll have plenty of good titles to play with perfect compatibility.
> What are you going to play on Oyua? Angry Birds?
> I don't even talk about emulators because in all honesty, Oyua is terrible for that.
> 
> Comparing this with Oyua is nonsense.


 

Yes, comparing this with OUYA is nonsense. -OUYA is better!


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 10, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Probably already stated, but shouldn't it come with the ps4 controller? Not much of the controller can be change at this point.


why would they pack with with their new controller if they want you to buy it anyway?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 10, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> why would they pack with with their new controller if they want you to buy it anyway?


Ps4 can take up to 4 controllers. Selling one with the VitaTV wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 10, 2013)

This actually looks great to me. There have been some (but not many) Vita games I've been interested in, but not enough to spend $200+ THEN the $ for the games. I'm worried about the touch-pad compatibility. I shall wait and see what they work out~


----------



## Tigran (Sep 10, 2013)

I would rather I could somehow connect my vita to my PS4 to play my PS1 *though not all of them... GRR... SPYROOOOOOOOOO!* PSP *Though not all of them.... DAMN YOU FF1 And 2 And Birth by sleep!* and Vita games on TV.

And quiet frankly... I still laugh at the "Remote play."  It doesn't work that well.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 10, 2013)

rizzod said:


> Sony Does what Nintendon't. And Nintendo can really learn from this. They could EASILY make a Nintendo3DS/DS Cart Peripheral that connects to your Wii U, and that's it. But No, Iwata is so disconnected with fans and what they want these days.


 

Do you really think people want this? Fuck, people don't want the Vita as it is so Nintendo doesn't have to learn anything. Also, the SNES cartridge that played Gameboy games way back in the day wasn't exactly a smashing success of an idea.


----------



## cearp (Sep 10, 2013)

i would like this, although, how do you use the back and front touch screen controls, the controller looks like a ps3 one... hmm


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 10, 2013)

Games compatible with Vita TV at launch.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 10, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Yes, comparing this with OUYA is nonsense. -OUYA is better!


Now that's just ridiculous


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 10, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Do you really think people want this? Fuck, people don't want the Vita as it is so Nintendo doesn't have to learn anything. Also, the SNES cartridge that played Gameboy games way back in the day wasn't exactly a smashing success of an idea.


 
No one wants this?
Why is it sold out on Amazon Japan already?


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Yes, comparing this with OUYA is nonsense. -OUYA is better!


 

I've just pissed myself with laughter at work


----------



## Arras (Sep 10, 2013)

Hm. I'm somewhat interested but my TV doesn't support HDMI, so I won't get one.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would have preferred a way to hook up an actual Vita to a TV but this is kinda cool.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, that's news! I always have been interested in portable on TV but not enough to bother checking carefully, this cool box will be easier and an OK price. Definitely a purchase for me if it comes to France / Europe, as i have a load of PSP UMD, PSN games and few Vita cards to play on TV here.. Exciting!


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 10, 2013)

still no games


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 10, 2013)

emigre said:


> I've just pissed myself with laughter at work


 

*giggle* You're welcome!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 10, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Games compatible with Vita TV at launch.


 
So, basically all of the games I've ever heard of/been interested in it work. That's good news, indeed...


----------



## reprep (Sep 10, 2013)

koimayeul said:


> Wow, that's news! I always have been interested in portable on TV but not enough to bother checking carefully, this cool box will be easier and an OK price. Definitely a purchase for me if it comes to France / Europe, as i have a load of PSP UMD, PSN games and few Vita cards to play on TV here.. Exciting!


 
i don't think it will have a UMD drive, psn only just like psp go.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 10, 2013)

When Remote Play is put into the picture, this could be quite a good device, actually.

Imagine that you're a student and you live in a dorm - you don't necessarily want to take your expensive PS4 with you so you can leave it at home and take this small portable instead

Alternatively imagine that you travel a lot and you don't want to take a huge console with you to a hotel - instead you can just pull out this small thing, connect it to the hotel's TV, connect to the WiFi network for guests and off you go - you get instant access to all of your content.

That plus compatibility with PSP/PSV/PS1 titles makes it quite a powerful gaming device in comparison to the AppleTV or the OUYA with which it's supposed to compete.


----------



## VMM (Sep 10, 2013)

Imagine if this get's hacked:
PSVita Raw Power + Dingux + Dualshock 4 = Epic Win


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Yes, comparing this with OUYA is nonsense. -OUYA is better!


Ouya is so much better that only 27% of Ouya owners buy any gaemz! 

Oh, almost forgot...



Spoiler



Ouya? Oh no!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 11, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> No one wants this?
> Why is it sold out on Amazon Japan already?


 

Japan =/= rest of the world that happens to have common sense. It's cheap, that is why people in Japan are going to buy it because clearly the price point of the regular Vita is too high to get them to invest in one. What is the point of having a portable system if you just release a version that can be used at home? The Vita is too bulky to carry around anyway unless you are wearing baggy gangster pants with oversized pockets normally used for carrying a gun


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> The Vita is too bulky to carry around anyway unless you are wearing baggy gangster pants with oversized pockets normally used for carrying a gun


 
Holding a portable console without a case in your trouser pocket is silly and causes more damage than it's worth - enjoy pulling all the lint out of nooks and crannies. PSVita Master Race uses console cases. That being said, my PSVita fits my hoodie pocket just fine, I've never had problems with it in terms of portability.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 11, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Japan =/= rest of the world that happens to have common sense. It's cheap, that is why people in Japan are going to buy it because clearly the price point of the regular Vita is too high to get them to invest in one. What is the point of having a portable system if you just release a version that can be used at home? The Vita is too bulky to carry around anyway unless you are wearing baggy gangster pants with oversized pockets normally used for carrying a gun


 
The Vita TV can actually sell if outside of Japan if Sony actually markets it right. This is the perfect device for people who does not want a handheld and prefer console gaming (A lot people here in America). At $100, they can get a device that plays Vita/PSP/PS1 games, and if Gaikai is like what Sony is hyping it up to be, PS2/PS3 streaming is added on. The Vita TV can also act as a second screen with the PS4. But like I said, if this is marketed properly, this thing could sell.


----------



## sandytf (Sep 11, 2013)

I will probably eventually buy a Vita and the Vita TV if it is released in the US. I've always liked the idea of being able to switch between playing a game on a handheld and on a home console depending if I'm at home or traveling.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Japan =/= rest of the world that happens to have common sense. It's cheap, that is why people in Japan are going to buy it because clearly the price point of the regular Vita is too high to get them to invest in one. What is the point of having a portable system if you just release a version that can be used at home? The Vita is too bulky to carry around anyway unless you are wearing baggy gangster pants with oversized pockets normally used for carrying a gun


 

To be fair this is bombing outside of Japan. Analysts say mainly because it's not on sale outside of Japan. They also said that we should pull assumptions out of our sphincters like lottery balls.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Seems interesting, nothing really more I can say about it to be honest.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 13, 2013)

SmokeyTheDog said:


> Good this should stay the hell outta the West as it would spell Death for the PS Vita......not sure how thats possible as it's already a rotting stinking paperweight


 
It's coming to the west. Just not anytime soon, and how will it spell death for the Vita when the Vita TV is a Vita..?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 13, 2013)

SmokeyTheDog said:


> Good this should stay the hell outta the West as it would spell Death for the PS Vita......not sure how thats possible as it's already a rotting stinking paperweight


Um, how would an optional alternative spell death for the Vita? That's about as silly as claiming the 2DS spells death for the 3DS.


----------



## Mementos (Sep 13, 2013)

I would buy one, or even import one from japan. Tho, i was realy interested, but the compatibility list looks very bad, uncharted, assasins creed, killzone and some others arent on this list :/ May they are able to bring support for those games with patches/updates or the upcoming ps4 controller.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair this is bombing outside of Japan. Analysts say mainly because it's not on sale outside of Japan. They also said that we should pull assumptions out of our sphincters like lottery balls.


 

To be honest, the Vita TV won't do well until the system has games for it. I don't plan on buying a Vita again until more exclusives are out for it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 14, 2013)

Mementos said:


> I would buy one, or even import one from japan. Tho, i was realy interested, but the compatibility list looks very bad, uncharted, assasins creed, killzone and some others arent on this list :/ May they are able to bring support for those games with patches/updates or the upcoming ps4 controller.


They probably will add those when the Vita TV gets a western release because apparently the Japanese don't enjoy those games.


----------

